# Ears just cropped/questions



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

So i just got Diesel's ears cropped and i guess since his ears were already formed from where the doctor cut, they said he doesn't need any tape. We got him back and his ears are perfect. I'll post pics as soon as i get on the other computer and get a good picture... it's been kinda hard to keep him still since i guess they kept him kenneled most of the time. Being in the military, it's kinda funny because his ear cropping reminded me of a man getting his hair cut so that they weren't outta regulation. What i'm wondering is should his ears be taped? and the sleeping situation since the sister is out. Should i just crate him tonight? (his ears were lasered so they were cauterized mostly. no bleeding at all. still has some sutures and staples). he doesn't really scratch at em... Just once in a while. I also but can't help feeling bad about getting his ears cropped. He doesn't seem like he's in pain but it LOOKS painful. My husband just kept telling me that animals have a higher tolerance for pain and that his ears are fine. Is this true? I'll post pics to show everyone how they turned out in a bit...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have cropped over 16 APBT's in my days and they are fine with the ears being cropped, don't feel bad.
Ok ear crop 101! lol

Separate him from the other puppy for about 1 week. If you do not do this his stitches could come out and it will take allot longer for his ears to heal. Depending on how long the crop is you might have to tapes ears but not until the stitches come out. If it's a med to long crop you might need to tape. If it's a short crop you are ok. You should find a vet or pet store that sells these type of Ecollars. 
Collar - Vet Recovery, 8&quot - Accessories - Lambert Vet Supply

The reason you should consider one of these is when the ears start to heal they will get scabs and itch. When he starts to scratch his ears they might bleed and he could scratch to stitches out. This is a SOFT cone so it won't put pressure on his ears and hurt but it will keep them safe if he starts to scratch.

Another reason you don't want him playing with another dog or scratching his ears is that could cause an infection and believe me that sucks!
Hope that helps!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

With his ears being done by laxer you don't have to worry about as much but yes def. separate him from the other dog for a week or till ears are done healing. Some dogs take cropping better than others. My one female never scratched or had issues or needed a cone so if his ears keep healing fine no worries.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

cant wait to see pics! well looks like they gave u some good advice already, but yes, i would keeo ur pup separated. i also wouldny let ur up scratch thier ears. they could possible tear a stitch out and then ull have to make another trip to the vet to re-stitch. also, after about 1 week, i started cleaning kenyas ears for any dried blood with peroxide. once her ears strted to scab over i also made sure she wore the cone all day just to be cautious. anyway, good luck and post pics!


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks... I'm not worried about em anymore. He seems to be doing real fine with them. And sorry if i had some misunderstood. I only have one pup. He's actually pretty chill lately. But here's some pics like i promised...

















My sister played with this photo a bit. Still shows his ears pretty well...









It looks pretty gross now, i just hope they turn out really nice. The vet was recommended by a friend...


----------



## kulangngot24 (Mar 2, 2009)

loking good man, mine the vet taped it once


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

he looks so adorable with his little ears!!! How old was he when you did it? Chino is going to have his ears done by a laser too! The only thing the vet said is that I should consider extra pain medication because if their ears get touched by something hard enough while he is still healing, he may become "ear shy" and fear being touched on the top of his head. Of course I'm no expert, but I thought I'd pass that along. Keep more pics comin!


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know about that. He bumps into things all the time and he has no problem with anything touching them at all... It's like he never had them done. We had his done just three days ago actually... that put him at exactly 12 weeks. The cartilage in his ears had already started to form so the vet said there was no need to tape. He also didn't give us any pain medication either. But he's doing fine. Can't wait til his ears heal... I'm nervous and excited at the same time... Threw us off the first time we saw him because the doc shaved his head a little more on one side and we thought he cut it crooked! Once we realized that his hair wasn't cut evenly, it is even.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

haha so he looked lopsided huh? i guess its just something they say for breeds that get cropped in general but i didnt take it too seriously just because our breed has a high pain tolerance. chino smacks right into some stuff and shakes it off haha


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww he is a stud muffin! and the ears look pretty good, they are standing and thats always a plus... yea just keep them clean and ull be golden...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cute pup! The crop will look funky for a few weeks but then it should come together nicely. I personally always have pain meds on hand when they get cropped. It is painful even if they do not show any outward signs. You won't know if you need to tape till the stitches come out. Sometimes the ears will lean on top of the head and a good tapping will straighten them out. Good luck with the pup they look great!


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the pain...I heard the analogy that cropping a pup is like a child getting circumcised. Mostly for looks and maybe for sanitation, but they wont even remember it if you do it when they are young.


----------



## datguy83p (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi i just got my pup ears crop and their folding in..... Is their anything i can do


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hey just gonna copy and paste this from another thread i put iot on... hope it helps

are u pups ears startin to drop right at the base like in these pictures?


















if so you are going to need to tape downward in order to get them to pop up... what u do is this:

1. go to any grocery store or target or wlamart, etc. u need to go down the first aid isle, and get some "first aid wrapping" its NOT tape, its a gauze like roll that people use to wrap their elbows or fingers. its white and pretty stretchy.

2. right at the base (where those pictures have circles) u will need to flop the ears downwards towards the floor. Basically it needs to resemble natural ears. once u have the ears pointing downward u wrap him up.

3. take the wrappin and start at the center on top of the heard and wrap around his head, and ears. he will look like he has the mumps when ur done. leave it on for a day or so, and then remove to see if the ears stood correctly. continue if his ears do not seem to stand.

a tip have for u is to massage his ears after takig the wrappin off, give it a few minutes before deciding whether this process worked the first time. i had to do this with kenyas ears only once (lucky me) and since then they have stood perfect. Nesone also had this issue with smokeys ears when they were first cropped, and it worked for him too 

ALSO ow soon after his stitches being removed are u doing this? my tip is to wait at the VERY LEAST one full week before attempting to wrap the ears. and ur pup may not like being wrape up, so i reccomend doing it at night before bed time.

good luck, post pics.!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

very nice crop! I like it a lot


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice crop!!! He looks GREAT!

My Hov got his ears done by laser! It heals so much quicker!
& don't feel bad! I felt bad at first but it gives ya a reason to baby him! LOL


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

well its been about two weeks since we got them done and he still hasn't needed any taping and they're standing up great! they've also healed wonderfully. Only thing i have left is two staples left in his ear which i'm gonna let the vet take out. kinda looks like he has earrings though. Anyways, I'm going to take pictures tomorrow if it's a nice day outside. I wanted to take some today but it was really windy and kinda cloudy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Diesels_mama.. He looks great!! I wouldn't worry about taping too much right now. He looks like the ears are gonna stand just fine. The only time you really need to pay attention is when he starts teething. Sometimes that can cause the ears to droop a little bit. But, judging by the pix you posted, he shouldn't need any taping! Time for new pix!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

He looks amazing, I love him!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey girl just seein how diesels doin? chino's having his done today


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck chino!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*crops*

I had a pair of pups that were not resplinted and fell over initially and one pup I respilnted. All three pups ears are up right and beautiful now. I let them be up and rambunctious after the first few days too.


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

got some new pics of the crop. They're still staying up and they're looking better and better everyday...
















































I know they're not that good but my sis took em... I'll try to get the ears themselves to show u how they've healed... but they still look good... Some of these pics also still have the stitches in em. My sis removed them though. They pretty much just came right out. Come to think of it, these are horrible pictures! oh well... i'll take better ones  But these'll do for now!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

His ears are lookin great! But, we always love more pix!!


----------



## tibu (Jan 28, 2011)

*ear croping*







hey guys this is tibu hes gona get hes ears crop with laser next week


----------



## Deadbolt (Dec 30, 2010)

Gorgeous pup and the ears look awsome.

Heres a question in time I take it the hair re-grows and covers to even everything out so you dont see where the ear was trimmed down?


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Deadbolt said:


> Gorgeous pup and the ears look awsome.
> 
> Heres a question in time I take it the hair re-grows and covers to even everything out so you dont see where the ear was trimmed down?


Good question, my Pups there Now getting them Cropped...and tibu, that looks like my Dogs SISTER/BROTHER !! Did you get from a breeder in Upstate NY, Same age TOO !!


----------

